# I hope this one is not to bad



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I am repulsed! Ok just kidding Im sittin here laughing my a$$ off at it.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I am repulsed! Ok just kidding Im sittin here laughing my **** off at it.


just don't go dipping it in the water.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats pretty bad... But pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

It must have been "too bad."  It seems that one of the moderators has deleted the joke.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i figured it would be bleeped out, but it was funny. i dont blame them for "modding" it though considering what else gets "modded" here.


----------

